# Pinto Pictures



## MBhorses (Nov 2, 2006)

I would love to see pictures of everyone pintos. My daughter loves to see the different pinto. She really loves the tobiano and appaloosa mixed. I love all of the pinto.

here are a few of ours.






























We also have a few paints in the big horses left, we are selling the big paints.



















thanks melissa


----------



## Jill (Nov 2, 2006)

I have some pinto minis. I almost always prefer solid color horses over pintos, but do have a few that don't hurt my eyes any



:

*Edgewood Skip To My Lou*silver dapple pinto AMHR / AMHA mare






*Ericas Oh What A Suprize*

buckskin pinto dun AMHR / AMHA mare






*Ericas Double Dipped *

(pictured as a foal to better show her markings), a perlino pinto AMHR / AMHA mare






*Whinny For Me's AA Eclipse*

black and white gelding -- my FIRST mini


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 2, 2006)

I LOVE YOU PINTOS. I LOVE ALL COLORS, BUT PINTO AND PAINTS HAVE ALWAYS BEEN MY FAVORITE, BECAUSE THERE IS NOT TWO JUST ALIKE. MY DAUGHTER AND I ALWAYS SAY PINTO WHEN BORN IS A GOOD PRESENT YOU NEVER KNOW WHAT IT WILL BE.

TAKE CARE,

MELISSA :aktion033:


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 2, 2006)

We raise only pintos and have a variety of colors and patterns in our small herd. You can see them all at www.ontargetminiatures.com. The one that looks solid gray is actually a gray frame overo, LWO+.


----------



## Minichick (Nov 2, 2006)

This is the Stallion that belongs to myself and asifbymagic2 jointly, his name is Ujenik Alfire (Cruise).






Regards, Mandy


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 2, 2006)

hELLO,

YOU HAVE A NICE LOOKING STALLION. DO YOU HAVE ANY FOALS BY HIM, IF SO I WOULD LIKE TO SEE PICTURES OF THEM AS WELL.

THANKS MELISSA


----------



## Reble (Nov 2, 2006)

I love showing my minis


























Ok I better stop now, try my web site, if your daughter would like to see more.


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 2, 2006)

HELLO REBEL,

I LOVE THE LAST PICTURE OF THE PINTO ALL THREE ARE SO CUTE.

THANKS FOR SHOWING US YOUR PINTO EVERYONE.

MELISSA


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 2, 2006)

This is Tracker, aka Late Attraction by Cochise, 28" 2 year old stallion:











This is Ruby, aka Landrys Cowboys Diamonds & Rubys, 31" mare:
















And then Casi, aka Mini Magic's Lady Casino, 3 year old 37" mare:











Jessi


----------



## RJRMINIS (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll post a few of mine, to see more you can visit my site!!
















Wrangler is a Pintalooosa:











Prince:


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Nov 2, 2006)

I love pintos also...here are mine:

Fowler Boomers Exotica Lovesong:






FLF Stormys Midnight Sonata:






Hells Canyon Classy Chassis:






Flyin G's Jacks Are Lucky:






Flyin G's Paint Me Exotic:






Buckeye WCF Derby Dancer:






And last, but certainly not lease, Black Tie Affair (my very first mini...now a gelding):






Tracy


----------



## Rachel (Nov 2, 2006)

Ooo I like looking at the pintos too! Love tobianos



:

Here is my favorite pinto Deiles Excellent Adventure, a 14-year-old mare:











Here is my weanie colt that was born in April, Ziggy:


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 2, 2006)

We are loving all this nice pinto miniatures.

thanks so much,

melissa


----------



## Minichick (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi there Melessa, Cruise is just 4 years old and has served his first mares for us this year. He has 8 mares set so we are looking forward to Spring to see what he can produce with our girls



:

Many thanks, Mandy :saludando:


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is my pinto mare Canyon, and no she isn't short on groceries, LOL! :bgrin


----------



## wantminimore (Nov 2, 2006)

This is Squirrel and her filly, Maggie.

Leslie


----------



## MiniHGal (Nov 2, 2006)

This is Fascination, 35" mini mare, competing at the Intermediate level at Henry Boyd CDE:











This is Dapper Dan, 33" mini gelding, competing at first Prelim event at Henry Boyd CDE:











This is Gabriel, our Draft X that will be competing in driving next year:











This is Ref, Paint X mare.


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 2, 2006)

oops, sorry about the size, they've never come out that large before

Here's my girlie girls-----This is 2 year old Zena






Her Sissy - one year old Zuni






Their Daddy - BabyZee






Can't forget the big guy - Graffe - the one that started the red and white

pinto craze, for us


----------



## normajeanbaker (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is our black and white pinto, Owsley Fork Sundancer. She also has 2 blue eyes.
















~Jen~


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello,

We love those blue eyes. we hope to have some blue eyed minis later on. we have a big paint filly with one blue eye and one brown eye this year.

thanks melissa


----------



## sedeh (Nov 2, 2006)

*All* my mini's are pinto's. Here are a few.......many more on my website!

Total Eclipse Starlight Dancer (Lily)







Lucky Four Rebelchase Still Dreamin (Dream)






Total Eclipse Desert Mosaic (Zak)






Dam NFCS Painted Desert (Desi) with her 2006 foal Total Eclipse Painted Legacy (Lacey)






Like I said......lots more on my website!


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello,

i like lily marking they are different.

melissa


----------



## Buckskin gal (Nov 2, 2006)

We aren't really into pintos but I did fall in love with this boy, Apache:






He loves to eat the leaves from the elm trees whenever he has the chance to:


----------



## ckmini (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is my only pinto

CK's Fame and Fortune (pending)










did I mention he is for sale?



:


----------



## Arabpintogirl2 (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is a photo of our weanling mini Haaze's Federal Jet Express aka Jet:






This is our 2 1/2 year old Pinto Arabian Stallion Maksamillion aka Maks:






This is our older grade Paint Gelding Cisco:






-Carrie


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Nov 2, 2006)

There are some BEAUTIFUL horses on here!

Here's *Redrock C Me Now*, our new yearling stallion. He's also mentioned in my signature.






*Ericas Oohhzz And Aahzzz*, our two year old stallion who is for sale. Ozzy is mentioned in my signature as well.






*Reflections What A Star*, now a yearling but I never took any new pictures of her. Isis will be showing AMHA and PtHA next year.






*OMP Pizazzs Yessiree Bob*, my performance gelding.






And since you mentioned tobiano + appy, here is our pintaloosa mare, *Locettas Orion Fashion Perfection*. Fashion was just given to us by a very close friend due to a stroke. She is selling the majority of her horses.


----------



## Gene (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is my pinto stallion, he is the only bay pinto stallion out of B.O.B. He is a 5 year old that has been an awsome producer for me. See my web site for pics of his get.


----------



## countryrose (Nov 2, 2006)

This is my two boys. Both geldings and being broke to drive. I hope to have a lot of fun years with these two in performance classes. Half brothers.

Black Tie Patches of Glory( foaled in 2003)






Black Ties Custom Color( foaled in 2004)






The Pair:


----------



## Charlotte (Nov 2, 2006)

:new_shocked: Oh my! What beautiful spots on here! We LOVE spots!

Here are some of ours

Buttons N Bows






Star Bright






Wings






UC






Sir Prize






We love 'em all!



:

Charlotte


----------



## Lauralee (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## GMAMINIS (Nov 2, 2006)

*QTR RAES LITL KIOWA SCOUT*












HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY STALLION KIOWA. HE IS SUCH A SWEETIE AND WILL HAVE A PLACE ON OUR FARM FOREVER!


----------



## love_casper (Nov 2, 2006)

AAAHHH! why'd you have to ask? all my mini mares are pintos......and i LOVE showin' em off!!!!!! here we go...*deep breath*

Princess (i really need a better pic of her, don't i?) its the only one i have that shows her markings, i should edit out her terrible hoovies though.






and princess's mom, sugar
















and here's the Ghost































they're all pretty minimal pintos (mostly) and i like it that way, white markings on a color, not mostly white.

i love my girls! and sorry for the huge amount of pics! just love em' so so much



:


----------



## cmcwc (Nov 2, 2006)

Star:






Sweet Tart:











Tango:

(Our newest mare.. Horrible horrible picture of her, was taken by previous owner.. We're in the process of putting more weight on her so new photos soon!)






Tucker:






Misty:


----------



## Ferin (Nov 2, 2006)

We have 3 pinto miniatures and a pinto full size horse.

Skyler, buckskin pinto mare with 1 blue eye and 1 brown.











Spirit, black pinto gelding.






Rio, sorrel pinto gelding.






Belle, sorrel pinto full size mare.


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 2, 2006)

I also love the pintos and like someone else said - you will never find two exactly alike.

Here is "Mystic Sonoras Tender Luv" with her friend "Muffy" who has been sold.






"Sunset Ridge Miss Ariella"






"Neons Lady Shemo"






"Mystic A Unique Treasure" our '06 filly-


----------



## MooreAcres (Nov 2, 2006)

DF Chip Ahoy, 36" silver bay pinto stallion, owned by me.






MAI Sweet Rosa, 35" bay pinto mare, owned by me.






Emmy, 37" sorrel mare, previously owned by me (her current owner won't care if I post her picture).






Erin :saludando:


----------



## qtrrae (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey, GMAMINIS,

Kiowa Scout looks GREAT!! I haven't seen him since he was a baby!! Neat pictures!!


----------



## Nichcole (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is my stud Miguel :0


----------



## Shari (Nov 2, 2006)

Here is Theia again. She is a royal mother bear to get a good picture of.











What she normally thinks of me taking her pictures.


----------



## Sandee (Nov 2, 2006)

Yup, gotta luv those pintos. Here's mine Melissa. Mandalay is only 1 1/2 yr old.






This is Mr. Chips (now 18) and Simply Awesome (now 3 yr) at the Pinto World Show 2005.






for more pictures see our site below.


----------



## SWA (Nov 2, 2006)

We only have "ONE" Pinto Mini, currently. Hoping to fix THAT someday.




:

Here's a couple pics of our recently acquired gelding, (who I LOVE TO PIECES!!!!)... :aktion033:

AMHA/AMHR - "Dent Sky Ball Paint", a/k/a "Chuckie"...



:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/sem.../chuckie004.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/sem.../chuckie006.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/sem.../chuckie005.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/sem...ietricks005.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/sem...Herd8-13-06.jpg

I just love this little guy! He is SO MUCH FUN!



:



: :aktion033:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 2, 2006)

and her in her winter whoolies!






Gage


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Nov 3, 2006)

Here are some pics. of my lil' pintos, enjoy! Sorry, lots of pics. kinda got carried away! :bgrin

Princess (in her younger years and later):
















Kowboy (as a foal and a yearling):
















Princess (#1) and Prince (blk./white):


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 3, 2006)

We also are big pinto fans here are ours

"Wolfpens Painted Lace" -






Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin' -






"Cozy Corners Just Gone Bananas"






"A&LM's Rompin Cody's Chera Pooh"






"Squires Montana Foxy Illusion"






"Eagles Ring Fiestas Gypsy Dreamer" (recently sold)


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 3, 2006)

*Good topic :bgrin . Hear is my baby One Ritz-C-Kid or roy. *


----------



## Becky (Nov 3, 2006)

I breed for* loud * pinto patterns, including tobiano, splashed white, sabino and frame overo. The wilder the color pattern, the more I like them!!!

Here are a few.

Flashtacular






C Me Now, now owned by Stephanie White, Three C Farm.






Flashtacular and her full sister, Solar Flare.






Breeze






Lotso






Pintos are my favorite subject and I'll have lots of new spotted faces in 2007!


----------



## J&HMinis (Nov 3, 2006)

Here are my 2.

This is "Gold Dust", Sr, mare






and this is my colt "Fabio"






Sorry if these came out huge....


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 3, 2006)

WE ARE LOVING THE PINTOS PICTURES. THE PINTO WITH THE TREATS IS TO CUTE. WE LOVE ALL THE DIFFERENT COLORS AND PATTERNS. :aktion033:

THANKS SO MUCH FOR EVERYONE SHOWING OFF THEIR NICE MINIATURE PINTOS AND BIG PAINTS.

MELISSA


----------



## joyenes (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is Pleasant Views Flashin Miss Zoey. She is a weanling and the foal I'm most excited about showing. She's a silver dapple with two blue eyes.


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Nov 3, 2006)

I have one pinto, a six year old 34" AMHR gelding called StoneMaples Mackenzies Joy. He is on this months feature farm page in Ozark Mountain's Ad for Lutke harness!!!!!! So exciting for us!!! :lol:


----------



## Firefall (Nov 3, 2006)

I love pinto's and most of mine are.

You can check out my web site below.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok, I'll play. I am a sap for Pintos. I love how they are all so unique.

T's Dressed To A Tee '05 Silver Dapple Pinto






Chuck's Ace In The Hole '06 Grullo Pinto


----------



## k9mini2 (Nov 3, 2006)

this is Abby 29 3/4" was 2 in this photo is now 3 and infoal to Peppy below.






this is my little 26 3/4" stud 2 yr old. Dynamite.






this is my other 2 yr old stud Peppy 31"






this is Joy our 8 yr old 31 1/2 " mare

I have a couple more who are minimal pintos. but these are my ones that show real spots..



:


----------



## REO (Nov 3, 2006)

Please do visit my site and see my pintos!

29 minis, 24 of them are pintos! (I think!) :lol:

Black overo, black toveros, sorrel toveros, blue eyes, perlino tovero, buckskin pinto, palomino pinto, bay pinto. We have lots of pretties!


----------



## wrenhart (Nov 3, 2006)

Tonto(bay and white stallion AMHR 38 inches 11 years old) and Holly(black and white mare AMHR 35 inches 7 years old)~


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow Im seeing spots! 0.o

Prism











My big mare Tasai. She does have spots. They are mostly undernieth her in really cute patterns on her belly.









: my little girls


----------



## Summer storm101 (Nov 4, 2006)

Meadowood's Summer Storm -Sorrel Pinto






Amore Dun In Style -Sorrel Pintaloosa


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 5, 2006)

My daughter Ashley said she loves the pictures. Keep them coming.

thanks melissa


----------



## Getitia (Nov 5, 2006)

We love Pintos!, Tobianos, Toveros, Overos - over 2/3 of our herd are pintos and with our herd sire being homozygous tobiano - well - lots and lots of pintos :bgrin :aktion033: :aktion033: Here are a few

Buckeye WCF Raindance






Buckeye WCF One Night Stand






Buckeye WCF Hot Toddy






Buckeye WCF Classical Promise






Buckeye WCF Classical Lilly


----------



## miniapp (Nov 5, 2006)

LOVE this thread.... SO many beautiful horses!!

Here are my two...

S Bar P's Irish Cream: 2 year old mare











And our Senior Stallion: RGR's Pale Warrior:











Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 5, 2006)

LOVE THOSE PINTOS.




:



:


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 5, 2006)

Here are a few of our pinto's here at Coventry Lane, we like horses of color and conformation






Little Wee Lord of the Ring (NFC's , Dels Tera's and Hemlock Brooks bloodlines)






Tawny Ridge Kiss a Super Star (various HOF Michigan's and NFC's bloodlines)


----------



## sparkle (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's my girl, HiDee Darlin.

She's my 3 yr old minimal pinto. I am just right smitten with her...as is my daughter, Maren.











Can't wait to get her hooked up...(she's a bit thinner now lol)


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 6, 2006)

Here are some of our pintos. We have more but these are the ones that are up and coming!






Our tri-colored pinto 2 year old mare. Lee-Lee is going to be sent out to a local trainer this winter she is a shetland.






This little stud colt is out of Amy's Critters Sioux Halfmoon Deakin. Frankie will be an up and coming stud for us.






This little filly is out of L & J's Excessive Style. Moon should be ready to breed by 2.






This is the LAST foal out of Georgetowns Mr. Michigan (ASPC) since he was killed in a barn fire back in January. We'll be keeping him as as stud.






This is Qtr Raes Amazing Grace. She is out of Qtr Rae's L & L Farm Boss....


----------



## NyborFarm (Nov 6, 2006)

Here's my silver bay tobiano. He doesnt have many spots, but he can be registered as a paint.

His right side and rump.






His left side and rump.






A nice head shot. You can see our big paint mare in the corner


----------



## Tony (Nov 6, 2006)

At last count, we had eighty pintos and they can all be seen on our web site. Here is a sample:


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 6, 2006)

Tony,

love those pintos tony.

thanks melissa


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Nov 6, 2006)

Sparkle- Born to drive!!!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Nov 6, 2006)

We had a lot of pinto foals this year here are the last 2. A blue eyed black/white pictured at 3 hours old and a little palomino both sired by Vermelyea Farms Renegade a Bond Galahad Legacy son



.


----------



## sparkle (Nov 7, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Sparkle- Born to drive!!!!!!


oh wow, Rabbit! Thank you!! :bgrin


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 7, 2006)

WE ARE ENJOYING EVERYONE GREAT PINTO PHOTOS.

TAKE CARE,

MELISSA :aktion033:


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 7, 2006)

I have love pintos and have quite a few also. Here are some of them. You can see more on my website.


----------



## Loess Hills (Nov 7, 2006)

What a wonderful selection of beautiful pinto patterns!

Most of our herd is pinto.............of many colors........but love the solids, also.

Here's Sassy, lab-tested homozygous tobiano mare:






her foal, Dancing Cloud, a bay tovero filly






Circle S Aces High, black minimal tobiano






and Amber Rose, red roan pinto, with her dam, Amber Lace






and our newest girl from Reflections, Wings, black pinto filly


----------



## drk (Nov 7, 2006)

Everyone has such beautiful horses !!!!!!

I love Pinto's also.... Here are a few of mine...


----------



## Summer storm101 (Nov 7, 2006)

EVERYONES HORSES ARE SO PRETTY!!!! :aktion033: :new_shocked:



:


----------



## Doobie (Nov 8, 2006)

Ok ... My turn !!!!

Storm (weanling)






Sassy (3yr mare)






Jack (3yr gelding)






Ellie (yearling)






Ty (baby pic)


----------



## fantacsix (Nov 8, 2006)

*[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]*

*Here are mine. ** *

*
Sunrise Hills Serenades Desert Rose. 32" A/R mare.*

* *

*



*

* *

*
Diamond Horseshoes Alexandria A/R weanling.*

* *

*



*

* *

*
McSperrits Thumbellina 32.5 A/R mare*

* *

*



*

* *

*
Heartlands Penny Lane 27.5" Amha mare.*

* *

*



*

* *

*
Lil Miracle Believe In Me 30" A/R yearling Homozygous mare.*

* *

*



*


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 9, 2006)

:



: LOVING THOSE PINTOS



:



:

THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HAS BEEN POSTING THEM.

MELISSA


----------

